# Kết hợp cho trẻ uống sữa mẹ và sữa công thức



## kidsseo09 (20/12/21)

Có những mẹ nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ, có những mẹ lại lựa chọn cho con sử dụng sữa công thức, những mẹ khác kết hợp sử dụng cả hai.
Bác sĩ có thể đề nghị bạn vừa cho con bú vừa cho trẻ uống sữa công thức. Điều đó có thể cần thiết nếu:

Em bé của bạn sinh non hoặc nhẹ cân và cần bổ sung thêm calo và chất dinh dưỡng.
Con bạn khó ngậm bú mẹ
Cơ thể bạn không tạo đủ sữa cho con bú
Em bé của bạn bị mất nước, vàng da nghiêm trọng hoặc lượng đường trong máu thấp
Cho dù bạn chọn cách cho con bú - sữa mẹ, sữa công thức hay kết hợp cả hai - điều quan trọng nhất là con bạn được bú tốt, được chăm sóc tốt và được yêu thương.

Trong trường hợp mẹ quyết định sử dụng sữa công thức, trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều các loại sữa công thức tốt cho trẻ. Sữa công thức Aptamil cũng là một loại sữa công thức uy tín được các mẹ tin dùng. Để tìm mua, lựa chọn các loại sữa Aptamil, mẹ nên mua tại các địa chỉ uy tín như hệ thống siêu thị mẹ và bé KidsPlaza. Khi mua Aptamil cho trẻ sơ sinh tại KidsPlaza, mẹ hoàn toàn yên tâm bởi đây là địa chỉ hàng đầu cung cấp sữa chất lượng và chính hãng.


----------

